# New A3 ???



## Msquared (Oct 23, 2001)

Images taken from http://www.bilfo.dk 
Wonder if there is any truth to this ???
















It's a bit different from the current A3... but in a good way... 
~Malcolm


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: New A3 ??? (Msquared)*

Cool! Looks sort of like a tt with a bit more cargo space


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: New A3 ??? (Msquared)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wonder if there is any truth to this ???
[HR][/HR]​yep it is true, the new a3 will be in mexico by middle 2004. i guess


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: New A3 ??? (Msquared)*

This looks similar to the drawing in Road and Track a few months back. Still hoping that it will make it to the US market. A 2003/04 timeline would be good for me considering we just bought the Passat Variant. On another board someone posted seeing an A3 and an S3 with Manufacturers plates testing in Washington state. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: New A3 ??? (prostfan)*

all they did to make those fakes is apply design cues from the new a4 to the a3. id be surprised if the new a3 is very similar to that one.
-b


----------



## Msquared (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: New A3 ??? (MtnSurferX)*

I can't see much of a resemblance to the a4, looks like a shrunken Steppenwolf


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: New A3 ??? (Msquared)*

its a computerized steppenwolf...and its ugly (the front)...i wish the rear really did look like that


----------



## silVeR6 (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: New A3 ??? (ConfesS4)*

good observation confesS, I didn't even think of that.....I knew it was photochopped, but couldnt put my finger on it


----------



## maf (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: New A3 ??? (silVeR6)*

Honestly, apart from the headlights, I think it looks good. Put normal Type-A3-A4 headlights and tat sould do it.
MAF


----------

